# Swiss chard stems/ribs in place of celery?



## bubbahead (Oct 19, 2007)

I've never eaten it but am going to try my hand at growing some in the garden this year. What type of flavor do the ribs have? Can I use them as a substitute for celery sticks with peanut butter? How about diced up in chicken/tuna salads and such? When you cook the chard do you remove it from the ribs, or just rough cut the whole thing and toss it in the pan?

Please :help: me to love this plant since it appears to be really easy to grow.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I save the spines to chop and use as "cooked" celery in soups, stew and casseroles. I don't think it would be close enough to celery to use in say, chicken salad.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

You can use the ribs chopped into salads or cooked in the quiche too. I use them in soups etc.. They are mild in flavor, but probably higher nutrient content than celery, I guess.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

similar texture - different flavor. If what you want is crunch then the ribs will be fine - if what you want is celery flavor, then no go.

When the leaves are small and tender I leave the rib in. When the leaves are super jumbo and a little more stringy/tough I cut the rib out - chop it much finer than the leaves - and cook it all together. 

I crave chard year round. It becomes addictive! My absolute favorite garden green that gets cooked. And the ruby chard is so beautiful to look at with its red/green contrast and deep green leaves that I plant it among flowers often - as pretty as a flower! Well, as pretty as any non-flowering decorative plant for sure.

If the first bite doesn't thrill you give it time and try a couple more times. 

My favorite way to cook it: cut into pieces maybe 3" x 3" (smaller if tough/older), wash in cold water, drain. Chop up some fresh garlic. Put olive oil in large wide cooking pot/pan, add garlic, add chopped chard with some wash water still clinging to the leaves. Cover, cook at medium high heat, stirring often, till tender. Salt & pepper & enjoy!

Chard (like all fresh greens) will 'shrink' considerably when cooking. A HUGE bunch will adequately feed 2-4 people when it looked like it could feed 10 folks while raw.


----------



## DoubleD (Jan 28, 2007)

I love swiss chard. I use baby leaves in salad. I use larger leaves cooked in all the recipes I also use cooked spinach (virtually interchangeable), and I use the stalks sliced up to add to any dish or recipe that needs veggies added - soups, stir fries, spaghetti, you name it!


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

The Fordhook giant variety is especially good as a celery alternative. And the leaves are great fresh, used in tortilla wrap sandwiches.

It's not a hard plant to love!


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Chard tastes like mild beet greens. I cook the whole stalk ribs and all. First I cut up the ribs and boil them in a tiny bit of water. After 5 minutes or so I add the chopped leaves and left them steam until wilted. We like the chard with a little balsamic vinegar and butter as a side dish.
Linda


----------



## bubbahead (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks so much for the replies! It's not so much that I want the flavor of celery. I just want something crunchy to fill with peanut butter or cream cheese and to give the same "crunch" in cold salads. From what I have read chard is PACKED with nutrients, unlike celery.

I bought Fordhook Giant and Neon somethingoranother. The neon one was just too pretty to pass up..LOL.


----------

